# Let The Memes Begin!  The Time Of Ridicule Is At HAND!



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

*It's over, and now it's time to have fun once again.  Most of The Leftist Trolls have fled, and only a few boneheads are still here drunk on the couch not realizing the party is over and that their face and body is covered in Sharpie Cartoons and Messages








*


----------



## Siete (Jan 31, 2020)

RUBBER ROOM THREAD !


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

Siete said:


> RUBBER ROOM THREAD !


*Why is that?  Because you don't like it?

Your signature is a meme attempting to ridicule Trump so every post of yours belongs in The Rubber Room.  Why are you still here?  Shouldn't you have fled crying off to the Safe Space Room to cry with your fellow trolls?



*


----------



## The Purge (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 31, 2020)

Siete said:


> RUBBER ROOM THREAD !


Or Political Satire....there's already some meme threads there.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

The Purge said:


>


*Good One!*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > RUBBER ROOM THREAD !
> ...


----------



## Siete (Jan 31, 2020)

On second thought,  cartoons DO suit right wing politics, and fit with trumps policy ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

Siete said:


> On second thought,  cartoons DO suit right wing politics, and fit with trumps policy ...


*So There IS Proof of Russian Constipation?*


----------



## Thunk (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Siete (Jan 31, 2020)

Thunk said:


> View attachment 303695




RW  ASSLICKING - WHEN AN HOUR TURNS INTO A LIFETIME.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *It's over, and now it's time to have fun once again.  Most of The Leftist Trolls have fled, and only a few boneheads are still here drunk on the couch not realizing the party is over and that their face and body is covered in Sharpie Cartoons and Messages*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




THE WORK HAS JUST BEGUN


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

Thunk said:


> View attachment 303695



*That was Awesome!*


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 31, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> View attachment 303700


NICE


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## DOTR (Jan 31, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 303705




   They...just...can’t...meme


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 303712


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 303706



Bad Ass song.............and your Coup attempt has failed again.........being the Losers you are today......

Hey.........there is a sale on Quid Pro Quo Joe T shirts if you hurry........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2020)

So do we have to wait to charge Joe Biden and his son with Money Laundering and the RICO act.............hmmm

Or do we start the Impeachment right in the middle of the election with leaks.......An INSURANCE POLICY............

IMPEACH BIDEN......IMPEACH BIDEN.......IMPEACH BIDEN......

Not that he can win...........but that there is actual evidence that he and his son are GUILTY AS SIN.


----------



## The Purge (Jan 31, 2020)

Siete said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 303695
> ...


He then becomes an ass licking DemonRAT!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Intolerant (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Intolerant (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jknowgood (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Wow!  Look at Nancy.  She looks terrible.  This impeachment fiasco has really taken a toll on her.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 3, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 303705



Who beat your ass in 2016.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 303709


----------



## Oddball (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Intolerant (Feb 4, 2020)

Not a meme. The test results are back. And Trump is still your daddy.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 4, 2020)

Intolerant said:


> Not a meme. The test results are back. And Trump is still your daddy.


I would be nice to have a billionaire as daddy!


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 4, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


>



Nothing beats the double facepalm.


----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 4, 2020)

debbiedowner said:


> View attachment 303705



It is a little hard to believe you are qualified to call millions of others stupid.


----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## The Purge (Feb 5, 2020)

*When Trump approached Speaker Nancy Pelosi, who initiated the failed effort to remove him from office, the president appeared to snub her offer of a handshake after he presented her a copy of the speech. At the end of the remarks, Pelosi made a show of ripping up the official copy of Trump’s address in an unprecedented fit of public pique. She also had bypassed the traditional announcement that it was her “high honor and distinct pleasure” to introduce the president prior to the speech.




















Hey, Nancy and other elite snowflake liberals, no matter how much you cry, moan and bitch, Trump will still be your president today and tomorrow">



















Your President for 2020 to 2024!












*

TO OUR GREATEST PRESIDENT...THANK YOU!


----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 5, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 303706
> ...



My coup? Don't think so. And it seems non of dumb fucks know what a real coup is.


----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## debbiedowner (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Yarddog (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Picaro (Feb 11, 2020)

I have no idea who or what a Corn Pop is ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Picaro said:


> I have no idea who or what a Corn Pop is ...



Corn Pop was a "bad dude" that Joe Biden confronted when he was working at a pool as a life guard and  where little kids liked rubbing his hairy legs.  Lol.  Joe Biden single handedly turned around Corn Pop into a good guy.  Next on his agenda, Cap'n Crunch!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Picaro (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea who or what a Corn Pop is ...
> ...



Ah .... yes, that does indeed sounds like a retarded Biden story he would invent.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 11, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *It's over, and now it's time to have fun once again.  Most of The Leftist Trolls have fled, and only a few boneheads are still here drunk on the couch not realizing the party is over and that their face and body is covered in Sharpie Cartoons and Messages*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## The Original Tree (Feb 12, 2020)

Desperado said:


>


*So Nancy, what happened to your chances to be house speaker in 2021?*


----------



## Desperado (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## The Purge (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## DustyInfinity (Feb 23, 2020)




----------

